# Shoes for driving (not tires)



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

Excuse the semi ot post here guys, I figured if anyone was to know it would be the motorsports guys
I am wanting to get some shoes for driving that are more narrow then just tennis shoes, I feel this will help since my tennys seem to always be clumsy feeling, I assume the race type shoes are more narrow then normal tennis shoes>?? but im not needing anything that is fire retardent etc... Does anyone know of any "racing" shoes for non race application (yeah i know doesnt make much since)
thanks for you help
max


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

01silber said:


> Excuse the semi ot post here guys, I figured if anyone was to know it would be the motorsports guys
> I am wanting to get some shoes for driving that are more narrow then just tennis shoes, I feel this will help since my tennys seem to always be clumsy feeling, I assume the race type shoes are more narrow then normal tennis shoes>?? but im not needing anything that is fire retardent etc... Does anyone know of any "racing" shoes for non race application (yeah i know doesnt make much since)
> thanks for you help
> max


These are cool and not too expensive.

http://www.autosportcatalog.com/index.cfm?fa=p&pid=778&sc=5024


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

puma speedcats

piloti's are terrible--the soles are way too thick to be "driving" shoes


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

you can get speedcats at eastbay:

http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/prod...h&supercat=other&sku=30046006&model_nbr=27557

also, if you spend $99 there you can get 20% off with this code before 3/18/05

EM01TT5A


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

If you don't care about fashion, wrestling shoes:

http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/prod...957&model_nbr=37547&supercat=sports&id=0&mvp=


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you all :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I second Speedcats or other similar Pumas. Got mine at Nordstroms a while back (same price as Eastbay). The soles are thin, as well as narrow. Makes an amazing difference in pedal feel. But they're really uncomfortable for standing or walkking around in for a long time.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Michael Toschi - Mach.

Tod's - some driving shoe...

Barefoot :thumbup: 

I hate driving with shoes on. :dunno:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I've got a pair of these and absolutely love 'em!! Great pedal feel!! ... although, not too comfortable for walking around in the paddock... I still use my tennis shoes for that.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have the Sparco Speedcats.










I don't like the high or mid height shoes, since my ankles are not comfortable in them and when I'm heel-toeing, I'd want to roll my foot (ankle) easier.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

For street driving shoes, I also like the Sparco Puma shoes. Lots of choice, low top, mid top, high top, colors, etc.

The Pilotis are WAY thick.

You can also just go ahead and buy a real racing shoe. Something like the Simpsons are pretty cheap.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Definitively Puma Speedcat variants

You can also get them direct from the Puma web site
at store.puma.com for $75 for the low model

Subesports carries the nomex versions for $189

The latest pair I got is this:










And of course these :thumbup:


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

thanks guys, a PUMA store is opening here in san antonio on Wed. so Im going to get the speedcats, I spoke with the puma outlet in houston and they said that all there outlets carry the speedcats so hopefuly they will have them on there grand opening day :thumbup:
Im sure they are but I assume the sole is fairly narrow compared to tennis shoes right?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

01silber said:


> thanks guys, a PUMA store is opening here in san antonio on Wed. so Im going to get the speedcats, I spoke with the puma outlet in houston and they said that all there outlets carry the speedcats so hopefuly they will have them on there grand opening day :thumbup:
> Im sure they are but I assume the sole is fairly narrow compared to tennis shoes right?


Yes, much narrower.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*Shoes*

I just wrote an article on this that was in Roundel last month. Basically, there are a lot of good shoes to choose from. If you want something that doesn't look stupid away from the track, I would suggest the Oakley Thirteen Twenty shoe. They have great pedal feel and are very comfortable to walk in. If you're looking for full racing shoes, I would recommend Alpinestars and/or Sparco. You should definitely try them on before you buy, if possible.

http://oakley.com/catalog/colors/mens/footwear/industrial/thirteen_twenty/blue_grey/


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)

These are mine.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Seneca said:


> If you want something that doesn't look stupid away from the track, I would suggest the Oakley Thirteen Twenty shoe.


 :thumbup: thanks for the tip.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I've been told that wrestling shoes are a cheap no-Nomex alternative. I found a set of Fila driving shoes on closeout, though. They feel really good.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

2nd (or 3rd or 4th) on the Speed Cats... My wife got me these for Christmas! :kiss:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

OK. Picked up my shoes and socks today. A pair of Puma Future Cats in Black/Silver/Pearl, and several pair of WrightSock Double Layer Coolmesh socks.

Put the shoes on right away. Within 30 minutes they hurt. Solved problem completely by loosening the laces a lot. Now they are very comfortable and nice to drive with. Look kinda cool too. Even the wife approves. WIll see how they work for me in the long run.

Too bad the store didn't have the SF Future Cat GT (the Ferrari collection).

You can see the lineup of shoes at store.puma.com

Dean


----------



## ComBIRDable (Nov 18, 2004)

This is a timely thread as I'm thinking about driving shoes for autox. My regular walking shoes are pretty wide, so I'd like something narrower for autox runs. My problem is I'm flat-footed, so I need a shoe with pretty good arch support, even for standing around the paddock waiting for my next run.

A lot of people are talking up the Speedcats. How is the arch support in them? Is there enough room to add an arch-support?

Thanks in advance,

Scott


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

ComBIRDable said:


> A lot of people are talking up the Speedcats. How is the arch support in them? Is there enough room to add an arch-support?


There's next to nothing with respect to arch support and there isn't a lot of room to add any. If this is strictly for track/auto-x, look into getting a pair of wrestling shoes. The speedcats are nice because you can wear them just about anytime. The only drawback I find is that the soles might feel slick on the pedals if the ambient temp isn't all that high.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Speedcats are shoes designed for TRACK driving, with very thin and narrow soles, and flexible material...Very similar to running shoes.
> They're designed to give you maximum feedback from pedals, not necessarily for maximum comfort (although, I have to say, they're more comfortable than the shoes I wear to work every day). It feels like you're walking barefoot when you walk in them, which you'll get used to quickly.
> 
> I don't know if they're a necessity for long road trips, but they do make a nice fashion statement, especially if you're amongst enthusiasts.


Running shoes have more sole.... soft and cushy.... yet they give enough to give semi-decent pedal feel for a sneaker.

If you are going to be doing lots of walking, bring an extra pair of sneakers because you'll want the extra foot/arch support that the SpeedCats or the like won't give you.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

What? No one has these?


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

> but they do make a nice fashion statement, especially if you're amongst enthusiasts.


You guys use moisterizer, too? (not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> What? No one has these?


You're not no one... 

I think someone posted earlier in this thread about those shoes. Doesn't mdk330i have them too?


----------

